# Battery car ideas



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

Looking for ideas for battery car. This loco will serve a mining operation.
Maybe a tool car?
First battery project in 20 years, new technology. Found an old one in the parts bin with a wound, servo controlled speed control.... sigh.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Covered gondola, water tank, tarp over a load on a flat car.


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

*battery car ideas*

Good suggestions:
I need to figure out my size and dimensions for batteries. What is optimal voltage?
12/1.2=10 cells probably C type in order to get the mAh requirements.

Any general rules on that? Resources?

Thanks,
WES


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Go with Li-Ion batteries. 14.8 volts, 2600mAh in a 3" x 3" x 1" space. I get between 3 - 5 hours out of a pack like that depending on the locomotive. If you're running a mining loco, it would likely be small, so your runtimes would be at the upper end of that spectrum.

Later,

K


----------



## gizmorama (Jul 13, 2020)

*battery car idea*

Excellent! Will do.


----------



## mlycan (Jun 9, 2019)

I just converted my Bachmann Porter to battery power. Went with the MTO Train 09 battery. The battery car is a Bachmann 40' log car and the run time so far is 6 hours with out much change in speed. Very happy.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

Not sure what engine you will use, if it's a diesel there are many way to get it all in under the hood of many diesels, I'm using an LGB 2063 D&RGW switcher #50 and all fits under the hood on the engine. With todays Li-ion batteries you can get by with smaller batteries that will fit in many smaller spaces, plus the power from them is great. Remember your mine train will probably have a small engine and all this is probably doable with run times of around 2-3 hours.

trainman


----------



## Bigbearjk (Mar 2, 2021)

mlycan said:


> I just converted my Bachmann Porter to battery power. Went with the MTO Train 09 battery. The battery car is a Bachmann 40' log car and the run time so far is 6 hours with out much change in speed. Very happy.


Hello Mlycan,

Can you share details about your install, like what other parts were used for your conversion? I have been looking at the MTO batteries for my USA Trains & Piko Steam but I'm not sure if I need PCB boards as well or fuses. 

Thanks


----------

